# Database Discussions > Oracle >  datapump import and exclude tables

## ChrisD

Hi,

I tried to exclude some tables while importing a datapump dump on solaris.
so I inserted a column in my parfile:

EXCLUDE=TABLES:"IN ('P9825B','P9835B','P9843B','P9868B','P9864B')"

the import started normally and no errors where shown, but the impdp ignored the exclude completely and imported the tables

can anyone tell me what's wrong whit my exclude ?

Thanks 

chris

----------


## skhanal

Try with TABLE not TABLES

EXCLUDE=TABLE:"IN ('P9825B','P9835B','P9843B','P9868B','P9864B')"

----------


## db_a

> Try with TABLE not TABLES
> 
> EXCLUDE=TABLE:"IN ('P9825B','P9835B','P9843B','P9868B','P9864B')"




Check out this site - http://www.oraclesql-plsql.com for Oracle database,sqlplus and plsql related articles.

----------

